# Teaching in the UAE



## ashby33 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi there,

I’ve been offered a job in Abu Dhabi to start in Sep this year. My documentation is being attested atm but I’m concerned that the school might take away the offer because I failed 2 subjects whilst in uni (which will obviously show on my transcript). I have been teaching for 8 years now, but have a friend who said her offer was withdrawn because she failed 3 subjects which showed on her transcript. Can anyone offer some advice here. I have landed my dream job in the UAE and am desperate to head over. 

Thanks!


----------

